# Two pigeons, eating very little, watery droppings with bubbles



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

Hi Everyone,

I got 2 pigeons (both female) from someone, who also got them from someone the same day. So, I don't know where they actually came from.

Both looked fine at start and were eating very well but after 2 days one of them got sick. 

1. She started to eat very little and started to sit very tensed.
2. She has watery poop. 
2. 2 days ago, there was only water in her poop missing the solid part; it is possible because that day she was in a place where it was a little hard for her to reach the seeds and grains, so I think she didn't bother to eat them. So, you can her poop that time. 










3. Next day, I kept grains and seeds very closed to her. She probably ate them because today she had solid part in her poop as well but there was a lot of water. 










So, I started to try and find out the possible disease. Usually, when I couldn't find one, I start treatment of canker and it actually works 90% of the times and I did same here.

It has been 4 days and I am given her about 30-40mg Metronidazole once a day. The first day, I gave her Metronidazole, she vomited after 20-30 minutes of getting Metronidazole. But she didn't vomit again. Usually, I see improvement the very next day if it is canker but it is not, because she is not improving after 4 days of treatment of canker. 

Now following symptoms I can see:
1. She eats very little and losing weight.
2. Watery poop with solid green.
*3. There were always tiny bubbles in her poop since the first day. You can see in above images. *
4. Her keel bone is fine at the moment, but I think it will become sharp if she will not start to eat properly. 
5. She sits stressed and is not active like a normal pigeon.

Now I think it is diarrhea because of bubbles in her poop with my limited knowledge. What are you thoughts and how can I treat it? I have Metronidazole, doxy, amoxilline and some other worms medicine available right away. I can get other medicines if needed.

The bad part is that the second female that came with her has now also started to show similar symptoms and she is also eating very little. Since both came from same place. You can see her poop below and she also has bubbles in it.










My own flock is totally fine, and dancing and enjoying and loving life. So, whatever it was they brought it with them. They are separate from my flock.

There is no lab here, so whatever it is I have to treat it myself.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am not a vet but suspect a gi infection eg clostridia. Please google bubbles in bird droppings. Also there are posts here you can search. If you dont have access to an avian vet it is hard. Have read that some use clavamox for clostridia but do not know if that is what your poor birds have. Can you force feed defrosted peas? Hopefully someone more expert will answer soon. Glad you are keeping the sick birds away from your other birds.


----------



## Ladygrey (Dec 10, 2016)

I do not want to assume you do not have access to vet care because of where you live , so if you can get an appointment for the bird that would be your first choice.

If not ,then here is a symptom checker, and link to medications , but perhaps you already have medications on hand if you keep pigeons. 

http://www.chevita.com/en/pigeons/symptoms/


----------



## Dotty (Nov 4, 2016)

eres said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I got 2 pigeons (both female) from someone, who also got them from someone the same day. So, I don't know where they actually came from.
> 
> ...


Please give your bird supportive care for now-
1) hand feed her purina chow/ peas 30 a day.
2)Get a hot water bottle and cover it with a towel and put her on top of it.
3)Put some baby applesauce(unsweetened) and mix it in her water and let her drink.
4)give her vitamins and small amount of greek yougurt everyday.
5) you can give garlic cap but not everyday.

I cannot give an accurate diagnosis but I think you need to get a antibiotic for your bird. I think its salmonella or some other type of bacteria.

Can you get Baytril ( from animal pharmacy) or Amoxicillin (tablet form) or Cephalexin from your local human pharmacy ?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Those are starvation droppings with the dark green, because they are not eating.
Just to cover bases, I would treat for Cocci, and then an antibiotic for 10 days, and see how they look then. I would finish the treatment with Metro. If you start a treatment, you should finish it. It very often does take longer to work if it is canker. 
And yes, you need to hand feed them for now.


----------



## eres (Aug 13, 2016)

Before I had tried another medicine, the first sick pigeon died unfortunately. However, Metro worked for second pigeon and she survived. 

So it was probably canker in second one, but what was in the first, I have no idea. However, I can say that it was not canker or chlostridium, because she got metronidazole for several days and she didn't show even a little bit of improvement and metro works for canker for sure and according to this, it also works for chlostridium.

Secondly, I see you guys telling about feeding frozen defrosted peas to pigeons that don't eat. Well, I have tried it with another pigeon for the first time. They were not actually frozen defrosted peas, but they are fresh green peas cooked a little on heat. It worked like a charm. I have tried several things in past to feed pigeon and it is a cumbersome job to hand feed them; but feeding peas is the easiest and quickest thing. Thank you everyone and my dear friend Jay3


----------



## cwebster (Dec 11, 2010)

Am sorry to hear one didnt make it but glad the second one survived.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Could have been a couple of things together with the other bird. Even canker, when a stubborn strain, can take a couple of different canker meds at the same time to cure. On occasion, even Metro needs help. Sorry you lost one, but glad the other is doing better. Thank you.


----------

